
GoVector – Vector Clock Logging Library in Go - vaastav
https://github.com/DistributedClocks/GoVector
======
vaastav
GoVector is a vector clock logging library written in Go. The vector clock
algorithm
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_clock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_clock))
is used to order events in distributed systems in the absence of a centralized
clock. GoVector implements the vector clock algorithm and provides feature-
rich logging and encoding infrastructure.

GoVector is one of the libraries provided as part of the Distributed Clocks
project
([https://distributedclocks.github.io/](https://distributedclocks.github.io/))
which also provides vector clock logging libraries written in C++, C, and
Java.

The logs produced by GoVector are compatible with log analysis tools like
ShiViz
([https://bestchai.bitbucket.io/shiviz/](https://bestchai.bitbucket.io/shiviz/))
and TSViz
([https://bestchai.bitbucket.io/tsviz/](https://bestchai.bitbucket.io/tsviz/))
which visualize the aggregated logs of the entire system as a time-space
diagram.

